# Uk to NZ - VISA



## hontoir (Dec 31, 2011)

Afternoon everyone,

I currently work for HM Government and for pay reasons must retain my home address within the UK and British citizenship.

However, I work on a rota scheme or 4 months on 3 months off.

I am looking to live outside of the UK during my 3 months off. I was hoping to make that place NZ. However, when looking through VISA details I managed to confuse myself.

What VISA would I have to get? I will not be working at any point as I still get paid my salary each month when I am on leave.
If this is a Holiday VISA and I do not become a resident then am I able to purchase a property?

Thanks in advance.
I am sure there will be more questions once these are answered.

Mike


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

hontoir said:


> Afternoon everyone,
> 
> I currently work for HM Government and for pay reasons must retain my home address within the UK and British citizenship.
> 
> ...


Hi there - welcome to the Forum.

I think the visitors visa is your best bet, as you're only here for less than 6 months each year. And I think you'll be able to buy most properties. There might be some limitations on some rural ones with land (I think we had to confirm we were NZ residents when we bought our current place, which is - as my husband so eloquently puts it - 'in the sticks').

See Visitors - which is for people who must apply specifically for a visitors visa (you don't have to, as you're from a 'visa waiver' country) but gives you some of the limitations and advice.

However, be aware - even though in theory you can visit NZ on a visitors visa unlimited times, it is not a right of entry - there is nothing to stop NZ Immigration at any time stopping you from entering NZ if they feel you are living here and not 'just visiting'. Unlikely to happen - but something to bear in mind.


----------

